# What do people think of these song lyrics?



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering what anybody thinks of these lyrics:

"No Apologies"

Whenever we talk about sun all I see is the rain
It's like looking for tears in a ocean
I'm hearing your words like the wind
They blow straight through my heart
Will you ever give in to emotion

And we hurt the ones that we love the most
Why we do only heaven knows
And I don't know why I'm still holding on...holding on

I reach in my heart to see
If your love is alive in me
But now I feel alone
My feelings turn to stone
My heart makes no apologies

When an apology's made it isn't always enough
To erase all the past in a moment
Whenever I need you the most
You always leave me behind
With a word from your lips I'm alone

You've been blind not to realize
All the love that I hold inside
So tell me why do I keep holding on...holding on

What I need is your sympathy
Like a light flowing into me
But I will never give up holding on...holding on


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

I should have said not just what you think, but what they would mean to you if your loved one sent them to you.

Thanks


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

If my loved one sent this to me, I would think he was sending me a message. A message that something is missing. He keeps holding on, but he doesn't know why, he feels that love has been lost and I am not paying enough attention to him and his needs. Maybe too many apologies have been given and it got the point where he doesn't believe in them any more.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Sprite,

Would you believe he would keep holding on? Just curious. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

If he sent me that song, it tells me he is holding on and just waiting for me to act on it. It would mean to me that he is calling out to me, if only I could hear him!


----------

